# [SOLVED] Dell Optiplex GX 280 keyboard failure



## Alex77K (Nov 15, 2009)

Please help!
My desktop Dell Optiplex GX280 stopped booting all of a sudden.
It beeps twice and shows KEYBOARD FAILURE, press F1 or F2...
It doesn't react to pressing the buttons, of course.
I tried to remove and put back the battery, reset the jumper on the motherboard as it was suggested on the other web-site forum. No luck!
I have USB jacks for the keyboard only and use PS 2 keyboard with the adapter. Tried another keyboards and another adapter and all 6 USB ports - no luck! Any ideas? Please help, need at least boot it one time and get all information from the hard drive.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Dell Optiplex GX 280 keyboard failure*

Unplug the computer and remove the battery for a good 10 minutes and try again, could you try a usb keyboard and eliminate the adapter?

I think there is diagnostic lights depending on what form factor you have these are usually A<B<C<D they could be on the back, witch ones are lit and what color are they?


----------



## Alex77K (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Dell Optiplex GX 280 keyboard failure*

Thank you very much for the responce.
I removed the battery for more than 10 min - no changes.
I don't have straight USB keyboard tonight - I will get one tomorrow and try.
(Though, I don't beleive both adapters became bad at the same time).
It does have diagnostic lights on the back: A, B, C stay green, and D - yellow (orange). I am just a PC user and don't know what does it exactly mean. Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Dell Optiplex GX 280 keyboard failure*

Ilooked up the diag lights and here's what dell says they mean

Other failure has occurred.
Ensure that the cables are properly connected to the system board from the hard drive, CD drive, and DVD drive.
Check the computer message that appears on your monitor screen. 

Remove all unnecessary things like printers,flash drives,speakers and the like

Check these cables and report back


----------



## Alex77K (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Dell Optiplex GX 280 keyboard failure*

It works!
I followed your first advise - connected the new USB keyboard - no problem!
I just can't imagine that both 2 adaptors became bad ( second one was brand new from the package). Well, the whole problem happened after the windows update. Maybe the operating system now doesn't want to support the old keyboard through the adaptor (this maybe a dumb statement - I don't know much about computers).
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Dell Optiplex GX 280 keyboard failure*

Good news, the boot problem was occuring during post (power on self test) and thats way before windows takes over so it was not a windows update, I suspect you have 2 bad keyboards and was not the adapters all along


----------



## Alex77K (Nov 15, 2009)

Both keyboards work fine on the other PC (PS 2 connection).


----------

